# consir



## panjabigator

Hola amics,

Al Cant de Ramon Llul, hi he trobat molts mots que em són desconeguts.  Què penseu d'aquest?



> Tots jorns consir la deshonor que fan a Déu li gran senyor qui meten lo món en error.


Què vol dir aquest verb "consir"?  Suposo que seria mallorqui i segons el context, em sembla que en castellà potser seria "conseguir," però no n'estic gens segur.  

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Namarne

Hola,  

Aprendrem paraules antigues tots plegats, amic Panjabi!  

*Consir *la recull el diccionari de l'IEC: 



> *consir*
> _m_. [LC] _ant_. Preocupació relativa a una persona o a una cosa que interessa granment algú.


Jo havia sentit *consirós*. (Mateixa font: "absorbit per un pensament que preocupa".) 

Ara bé, amb això només sóc capaç de copsar el sentit general de la frase, no sé si sabria reformular-la amb exactitud.


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies Namarne!  Aquest diccionari em servirà molt


----------



## ursu-lab

El verb "consirar", en català antic (a casa en tinc un del segle XIX) vol dir "considerar", és a dir ""meditar, reflexionar".
Doncs, la frase seria (i de fet té sentit):

Tots jorns consir la deshonor que fan a Déu li gran senyor qui meten lo món en error.                      

Tots els dies considero/medito sobre el deshonor que fan a Deú el gran senyor els qui posen el món en error.

Al Diccionari de l'enciclopèdia també surt: consirar _v tr ant _considerar


----------



## avellanainphilly

I algú sap com és que "consir" apareix en infinitiu? O és també la forma flexionada?


----------



## ursu-lab

Consir en aquesta frase no és infinitiu: és la primera persona conjugada del verb consirar. El "*consir*" que apareix al diccionari és un *substantiu *masculí i vol dir meditació. "El consir" és el substantiu del verb "consirar". Òbviament en la frase proposada no pot ser un substantiu perquè és evident que ocupa el lloc del verb.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ursu-lab said:


> Consir en aquesta frase no és infinitiu: és la primera persona conjugada del verb consirar. El "*consir*" que surt apareix al diccionari és un *substantiu *masculí i vol dir meditació. "El consir" és el substantiu del verb "consirar". Òbviament en la frase proposada no pot ser un substantiu perquè és evident que ocupa el lloc del verb.



Interessant... No sabia que la flexió fos tan diferent en català medieval. Gràcies per la resposta.


----------



## ursu-lab

Per què tan diferent? Falta la -o final, que en principi falta a la majoria dels verbs a la primera persona singular del present indicatiu. 

Són hom vell, paubre, meyspreat, [sóc - en italià "sono"]
[...]
poc són conegut e amat.
Vull morir en pèlag d'amor. [verb "voler"]
[...]
Tots jorns consir la deshonor [verb "consirar"]
[...]
Prec Déus trameta missatgers [verb "pregar"]
devots, scients e vertaders
a conèixer que Déus home és.
[...]
Llaus, honor al major Senyor 
al qual tramet la mia amor [del verb "trametre"]

La -o final no hi és.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Ok, ja ho veig, el "ir" final m'havia despistat.


----------



## panjabigator

Moltes gràcies amics.  No vaig reconèixer el infinitiu.

Penso que un problema que tinc és amb les formes conjugades.  Aquí, quan hi poso un verb al cercador ni importa en què form faig servir.  És a dir, puc insertar-hi tan "voy" com "iba" i em sortirà "ir" com un infinitiu.  Malauriadament, els dos conjudagors del verbs catalàns no em permiten fer ho mateix.  Alguna persona en coneix una altra manera d'esbrinar el infinitiu?

Per cert, faig servir el de GREC i un altre.


----------



## ursu-lab

panjabigator said:


> Moltes gràcies amics.  No vaig reconèixer el infinitiu.
> 
> Penso que un problema que tinc és amb les formes conjugades.  Aquí, quan hi poso un verb al cercador ni importa en què form faig servir.  És a dir, puc insertar-hi tan "voy" com "iba" i em sortirà "ir" com un infinitiu.  Malauriadament, els dos conjudagors del verbs catalàns no em permiten fer ho mateix.  Alguna persona en coneix una altra manera d'esbrinar el infinitiu?
> 
> Per cert, faig servir el de GREC i un altre.



Crec que l'única manera teòrica i pràctica per poder llegir i interpretar un text d'aquest tipus, en català medieval, és fer servir un bon diccionari cartaci. Jo en tinc 3 "moderns", un enciclopèdic i un antic en 2 volums del segle XIX que em va regalar un amic quan vaig començar a estudiar català. No crec que un diccionari electrònic els pugui substituir quan es tracta d'analitzar un text des del punta extrictament filològic.
Això sí, hi ha "trucs" per poder aprofitar al màxim tots els recursos electrònics. Per ex. quan no estic segura d'una paraula, com en aquest cas, es pot cercar al grec introduint només una part del mot, i així sortirà una llista i, mirant entre les paraules de la llista, pots trobar més fàcilment allò que estàs buscant.

Per ex, introduint només "consi":
http://ec.grec.net/cgi-bin/AppDLC3.exe?APP=CERCADLC&GECART=consi


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies  Ursu-lab (i a tothom, clar!).  Ahir vaig trobar el verb "jaure" conjugat com "jaga" i no em dispistava molt.  Potser haig de passar més temps amb aquests tipus de textos d'on surten aquests mots rars (no vull dir que "jaure" sigui rar) o desconeguts.  A vegades no presto massa atenció al context, que hi estic prou interesat al verb nou i la seva forma.


----------



## Samaruc

Bé, en realitat, si veiem el català com un tot, la nostra llengua no s'ha allunyat tant com puga semblar d'aquestes formes clàssiques. Només cal eixir un poc de Catalunya per a trobar formes ben properes, quan no idèntiques, a les que ens hem trobat en aquests texts medievals.

A les Balears totes les formes (potser amb alguna excepció) de primera persona de present d'indicatiu són sense vocal i a la major part del País Valencià també passa això amb les conjugacions segona i tercera. A més, a la major part del País Valencià el present de subjuntiu no es fa amb "i" sinó amb "e" per a la primera conjugació i amb "a" per a la resta. Vaja, formes clàssiques ben vives encara arreu de les nostres terres.

De fet, amb els exemples que heu posat tenim:


Jo consir -> Jo consi(de)r (Balears).
Jo son -> Jo som (Balears).
Jo prec -> Jo prec (Balears, encara que, francament, no sé si ho escriuen "prec" o "preg").
Que jo trameta -> Que jo trameta (País Valencià).
Jo tramet -> Jo tramet (Balears i major part del País Valencià)
Que jo jaga -> Que jo jaga (País Valencià)

En realitat, i eixint-me'n un poc del tema, em fa a mi que, de cara a un estàndard supradialectal (si és que cal), potser s'hauria hagut de mirar més a les formes verbals baleàriques i valencianes, molt més properes a les arrels comunes i, en conseqüència, més fàcilment assumibles per tots els dialectes per tal com tots som hereus de les formes clàssiques (tot això, evidentement, dit des del major respecte a tots i cadascun dels dialectes del català). Però bé, això ja seria una altra qüestió.

Salut!


----------

